# basics of well completion



## drilling engineer (15 أغسطس 2011)

basics of well completion 

ملف swf << مكون من عدة صفحات تشرح أساسيات ال well comppletion ومكوناته 

http://www.mediafire.com/?47q49nobd1oyaff

وده كتاب عن الديزاين بتاعه حلو .. 

https://lh5.googleuser*******.com/-...y77melpYSDI/s320/8320978008093252126521Pi.jpg

للتحميل .. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?0265td4q4n7p9b8

نسألكم الدعاء ..​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 أغسطس 2011)

ملف ممتاز
وفقك الله


----------



## drilling engineer (20 أغسطس 2011)

آمين .. 

شكرا على المرور ..


----------



## white hawk (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx alot


----------



## عبد البصير (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا علة المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## فيصل الطائي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## gmotor (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله بك*​


----------



## albahri saud (10 يناير 2012)

في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم 
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------

